# Looking a service provider in Barcelona



## chente922 (May 6, 2011)

Hi guys!

I'm soon moving to Barcelona, Spain and I've being crazy looking around for fullfillment services for my clothing line. I'm looking for a company that offers high quality screen printing serviceson shirts, preferably locally in Barcelona or at least in Spain. I prefer small owned stores, better experience with customer service and quality than bigger ones. 

Any ideas?


----------



## pyro (Apr 27, 2006)

Hi.. I am in Madrid.. if i can help please contact me.
Thanks,
Sean


----------

